# bar construction ?



## l_rich (Feb 12, 2008)

I need any tips, drawings, or pictures or how to build a bar. I've got my own ideas, and I've built a couple of home bars, but this is for a professional bar. It is an L shape 8' X 40'. Should it basically be cabinets w/ a top? Dimensions? Hight, width, depth, codes?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Your customers should be telling you what they need and then you go from there. The last one I did was just a top fastened to a wall that they had framed to the height they wanted it. They supplied their own cabinets and equipment on the backside.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Commercial bars are basically a shell front with a top. The backs are open for equipment, and cabinetry can be installed where there is room. The top height is an architectural standard of 42". You'll need a minimum of a 9" overhang on the customer side. If you need a cup rail on the back edge of the top it's usually 4" wide, and mounted as an extension of the substrate under the top. Foot rests are usually 9" x 9" if a box, or those measurement used for the dimensions, like a brass rail.


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Great info, cabinetman. Kudos!


----------



## l_rich (Feb 12, 2008)

exactally what i was looking for! thanks a lot cabinetman.


----------



## l_rich (Feb 12, 2008)

I know it all depends, but what is a good choice for matieral for the top? toung and groove? glue-up? i've seen hardwood flooring, plywood(not for me) what would you suggest?


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Hey Rich....*

Congrats on your new job... I would honestly sit down with your customer and get their impressions, needs, and wants... You may be surprised that they may want a specific top or style of top or bar even. It also may depend upon the type of establishment it is... I have built quite a few, and almost every one was different per the customer. From a butcher block style to a laminated top to a tile top to a clear coat top, hell even a solid hardwood top... Each has their merit... If they aren't sure then you might want to take them to the next town over and check out several different places for ideas with them... 

Oh and by the way, make sure they know what type of machines and their dimensions are as some of them are pretty obnoxious to move around and the reps are notoriously stupid when it comes to sizes.. Also, if you have big coolers, etc... to move in, you may want to get them in before you finish the other end.. And YES that does come from personal experience... Damn machines are heavier and bulkier than they look.... 

Good luck and keep us posted...


----------



## l_rich (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks for the info. meeting the customer today.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Congrats*

Congrats and good luck.. Hope your meeting went well.. Let us know if we can help you out anymore... Also, make sure that you find out what size stools/chairs they are using... LOL... I got a surpise when I bid out a job a few years back... Damn tall chairs...


----------

